# Sera floredepot and Sand



## Jaap (30 Sep 2011)

Hello,

I will dose fertilizers through the Estimative Index method and inject CO2 through a pressurised system. Assuming that my lights are good, will Sera Floredepot capped with sand cause any problems in growing Eleocharis Parvula and/or Hemianthus Cuba?

Thanks!


----------



## Victor (13 Jan 2014)

Not at all! You can cap it or not. It's just a matter of choice.


----------

